# Bodybuilding vs NIGHTSHIFT



## Marty4689

So I'm being put on nightshift for the foreseeable future  , 11pm to 7am - 5 days a week.

Is this going to effect my goals to clean bulk? I didn't think it would but then someone at work said something and made me wonder...

Can't see any reason why it would... I'll still get 8 hours sleep a night (well... day, 7am-3pm), then get up, eat 6/7 smallish meals (clean bulking) and getting enough calories, protein, carbs and fats in, train at 6pm, work at 11pm. Everything is pretty much the same except ill sleep at different times...


----------



## russforever

my freind dave who is my gym buddie he was on nights for 2 years, kept clean diet and routine he seemed to bulk fine hes around 205lbs


----------



## cellaratt

I think you will be fine...


----------



## bigjers

Just takes a while getting use to i used to work shifts long time ago was a month on days and then on nights was just getting in to a routine then changed over again had to get the swing off at first but i found it great training during the day when everyones at work.


----------



## Marty4689

Thanks for replies guys, it'll be constant nights so getting into the routine should be fine.

Never done nights before, not really looking forward to it, but everyone says its dead easy once your into the routine.

I guess there are good things about it like training in the afternoon when everyone's at work. I'll be training from 5-6pm so just finishing when everyone else starts to come in, be nice to not have to wait to use the equipment!


----------



## Darylbethyname

those sound like my sleeping hours last summer. i gained well


----------



## trickymicky69

night shifts ruined me

its not natural which ever way you look at it


----------



## Slamdog

11 till 7.. bloody part timer....

nights is easy really... been doing them for the last 10 years... best shift in the world cos most of the arrogant upper management tossers are in bed, letting you get on with the job properly.


----------



## Spangle1187

Blackout blinds!!! Keep that sunlight out so that you get a good eight hours.

Once you get used to the switch you will be ok, as Slamdog said less management on site so no problem eating when you want to eat?


----------



## d4ead

ive been on night shift 22.00 - 06.00 for 9 years. I have done nothing else.

It depends how your body will handle it but its likely to cause you a few problems.

Bloating is one major issue. Because your working nights you will find it ****s your digestion up. I blow up like a fukn balloon when i make the switch between days and nights for my days off etc.

If your able to stay nocturnal all the time even on your days off you will be much better off.

It you want any help or tips with surviving the night shift just pm me


----------



## scotty_new

i used to ork nights early last year and i saw some of my best gains through it :thumbup1: it was basically an excuse for an extra 5hours a day worth of food, planned my meals around it and it worked brilliantly for me

you should be fine


----------



## Slamdog

once you get used to eating dinner for breakfast it really is a doddle to get the food right.

sleeping is an issue for some but that can be fixed with blackout curtains and a hot bath before bed... or chemicals if you are a diagnose insomniac like me...


----------



## Rocho

I would train a couple of hours after you get home from work ( just like you would when working days) then come home have some food and get some sleep, then you have a few hours in the evening to relax, eat and prepare your food for work!!

A good sleep after training is great for bulking (GH and all that) and you still get to watch Eastenders in the evening as well!!


----------



## Robsta

I prefer nights to day shift anyway....Just started back on nights yesterday and already feel better for it.....sh!t job though....


----------



## Slamdog

Robsta said:


> I prefer nights to day shift anyway....Just started back on nights yesterday and already feel better for it.....sh!t job though....


like i said in that email... lots of waiting then running around like a [email protected]

or have they changed it since i did it?


----------



## Robsta

No waiting, just 5 calls a night checking on you and clockwatching......worst I've ever seen it to date...

I even rang marshall earlier and told him to find me something else soon as....


----------



## Slamdog

Robsta said:


> No waiting, just 5 calls a night checking on you and clockwatching......worst I've ever seen it to date...
> 
> I even rang marshall earlier and told him to find me something else soon as....


yep, every five mins 'whats your eta' 'why are you going to be late?' 'you cant have a break just cos the law needs it'

been there, done that....


----------



## Willie

Slamdog said:


> or chemicals if you are a diagnose insomniac like me...


Have you tried sleep restriction? There was a thing on BBC about it the other night.


----------



## Slamdog

Willie said:


> Have you tried sleep restriction? There was a thing on BBC about it the other night.


 i saw that and it looks interesting.

not tried it because i couldn't get enough consecutive days off... and the fact that i work nights and variable length shifts means that it would be pointless trying to sort a regime out. I can sleep some days for 7 hours, but normally i do 5 hours a day.


----------



## scotty_new

i found it better as my diet was brilliant, i was having chicken for breakfast and steak for supper loved it :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

obviously it will interfere with you natural biological clock ..but you can minimize the effect with proper rest during day ..infact long time back I remember watching this program in TV where they were suggesting various steps to be followed by people who work during night..one thing that I remember (because it looked peculiar at that time) was that one should try to create night like condition for rest during day ..like dark room, comfortable temperature etc.


----------

